# Dog Collar with pocket or contraption to hide tags?



## steveoly (Jan 27, 2011)

I am not sure exactly how to describe it, but I am looking for a dog collar with a pocket or a pocket like contraption that goes on the collar for Digs' tags. In addition to the constant clanking around, he doesn't like them and is always biting at them.

I found this product online, but many reviews indicate that it's best suited for larger dogs.

http://www.keepdoggiesafe.com/outwardhoundcollaridbag.html

Conceptually, this is what I am trying to find. Anyone have experience with this or a similar product?

Anyone else have a Hav who wants to eat his ID tags? LOL.

Or can anyone clarify - is a dog actually required to wear his rabies tag and license tag? If not, I will just order a customized, embroidered collar with his basic information.

Thanks in advance.
Steve


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I would think the tag thingy would hang down like tags do around the bottom of the neck and therefore make it uncomfortable because the tag would rub the neck. 

I know what you are saying about the clink sound. I think I have finally tuned out the sound. 

I would also think whatever the pocket is....it would need to be soft to fit around the neck. 

Someone with sewing skills could probably make a velco type attachment around the collar to hold the tags...sew the tags to pocket, so they do not get lost. What do you think?


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Steve, check boomerangtag.com. They gave a type that slides on to the collar. We have this kind for Tucker and use it when we travel. It has Tucker's name, our name and cell phone #.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great site Rita! http://www.boomerangtags.com/store/list.php?A=G&ID=5


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't have Abby's rabies tag on her collar - just her ID. That way I don't have two clanging together.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't put Stella's tags on her collar, I keep them in my purse. She has an embroidered collar with her name and my cell phone number on it.


----------



## steveoly (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks all for the helpful suggestions. I think I will give boomerangtags a shot.

-Steve


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

Are electric dog collars true? These are the ones that kept your dog from barking. I hate owners who would buy this collar but I don't know if they truly exist just saw it on movies.


----------

